# أهم و أحدث كتب و مراجع لغة ال c++



## aboamr007 (22 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 

إخوتي الأحباء.... اليكم أهم و أحدث المراجع والكتب في لغة ال C++

تجيدونها على موقع freecomputerbooks
 بعد الدخول الى الموقع اضغط على حقل c++ في اعلى الموقع
 
ما عليك سوا أن تختار الكتاب الذي يعجبك 
عندها ستنفتح لك صفحة جديدة بالطبع و بالتالي سوف تقوم بالضغط على رابط الكتاب ( في منتصف الصفحة تقريبا)

ملاحظة : في بعض المواقع سوف يطلب منك التسجيل فيها (sign up)

*الموضوع قابل للتجديد و سأوافيكم بكتب و مراجع أكثر و أحدث في الأيام القادمة*

كنت اتمنى ان ازودكم بالرابط بشكل مباشر وبالصور المباشرة ايضا ولكن قوانين المنتدى الغريبة لاتسمح:4:


----------



## eng-sawsan (23 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع اللي اكيد حيفيد كتيرين.


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

eng-sawsan قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع اللي اكيد حيفيد كتيرين.



شكرا لكي أيضا على ردك


----------



## aboamr007 (31 مارس 2013)

تجدون هذه الكتب على الرابط التالي :
C++ Programming - Free Computer, Programming, Mathematics, Technical Books, Lecture Notes and Tutorials


----------



## طالب-مهندس (9 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## طالب-مهندس (9 مايو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## طالب-مهندس (9 مايو 2013)

ياليت بعد شروحات منكم اساتذتنا


----------



## طالب-مهندس (9 مايو 2013)

ننتظر جديدكم


----------



## سر الابتسامه (7 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع اللي اكيد حيفيد كتيرين.​


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

أطلب منك أكثر من ذلك في هذا الحقل العلمي بعد اذنك


----------

